# Spring smallies



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

As of last year im new to fishing for smaillies. I started in the cuyahoga near valley veiw and had a lot of luck on spinnerbaits. This year im going to target them religiously. Ive found that theres nothing like a fight from a good sized smallie. Im looking for tips and new ways to fish for em in the river AND in the lakes. Just moved to the Youngstown area 5 months ago and am also looking for good smallie spots. Any help is appreciated. 

Good fishing!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Find the hole and you will find the fish. They will eat the chubs you can catch in the river, and crawfish you can also catch for live bait. For artificial baits, the smaller Rebel Craws, F76 series, which are the Wee-Craws in natural colors like the crawfish color in the river, also work well.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't overlook yum dingers and senkos


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

They come to the breakwalls in the spring on erie. You have to be there at the right time but they are toads. Bigger than you will ever find in the hoga or an inland lake like Milton 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Any smallies at sundusky bay break walls? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Use x-raps in the spring. XR-8's are a good size for river smallies.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Tube baits ..........


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing more than a good old fashioned beetle spin.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

In the river, when water is chilly i have good luck with small jerk baits.i like a suspending yozuri minnow.but as the water warms,i love to use top water. a small zara spook puppy is my favorite using a walk the dog method. get ready for some lighting strikes!inline spinners work great all year.my favorite is the joes fly.lake smallies are a little different.depending on time of year,and how deep they are.pm me for some locations around central ohio if you want to travel that far.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

If this was skeeter,Milton, West Branch, Ohio River or lake Erie I be there as want go but no one cares go with me. Any one read this care go. Im in Youngstown Ohio. To new to Youngstown I know where get them. Get hold me and away we go. We can fool around Mahoning river till we get real nice weather then hit up to 60 miles here and I will do my share on gas.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

one of my favorites is an 1/8oz bitsy bug jig and 3" power grub trailer.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

That's my go to bait, bitsy bug but with a rage tail craw trailer. keep a caster with one on it all year.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

what color bitsy bug do u guys use


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

I believe they are pumpkin craw and the power grub i use is pumpkin seed.

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the bleeding brown/green pumpkin-red, blue flake, green pumpkin, and black. But to me it's all about the trailer. I cant talk enough about the Rage tail full craws. They work slow rolling, jigging, or running across top of water. Bama, sapphire, green pumpkin and especially hard candy with purple bitsy bug


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

